# Black/Green poop, 102 temp. and MORE!!! Stricture? Abcess?  Crohn's?



## fateful_one (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, so I have been in "remission" for months and then...

After not pooping for about 3 days, I have gone 6 times today - all solid, no D.  My poops have been green/black and it burns to go.  My lower back is extremely achy and hurts, my wrists hurt too.  I have a killer headache, my hemerhoids are flaring and my temp has spiked at 102 degrees. (I finally got it down to 99.0.)  So, on my mother's orders I went to the primary doc and he did an exam and blood culture.  He said that I have really bad sinus conjestion and he gave me some antibotics.(Personally, I think I just have allergies.)  

So, my question is this...is this a flare or a random, run of the mill infection?  Could I have an internal abcess or fistula without knowing it?  My current concern is that it takes 8+ hours for me to digest one meal...so I don't eat a lot and I have been losing weight consistantly for a year now.  None of my doctors are concerned about this though and tell me it is normal!  Could I have a stricture?  Can anyone here explain to me what it "feels" like?  It does hurt almost every time I go #2, I always feel bad cramps right before I go, sometimes I even double up with pain.  The pain always goes away after though.

Thanks!



:eek2:


----------



## D Bergy (Apr 13, 2009)

It is not normal and you should see a Gastroenterologist.   GP's get this wrong too often to be trusted.  A specialist worth his salt can usually figure these things out fairly quickly based on thousands of patient experiences.

Black Stool can be an indication of old blood from the intestinal tract.  Green can be lots of Bile but also can be several other things.

You can try taking larger doses of Magnesium (Epsom Salts) to relieve the constipation, but make an appointment with a specialists before this gets out of hand.  I am assuming you have constipation based on the back ache and not going for so long.

Dan


----------



## kello82 (Apr 17, 2009)

your symptoms sound kinda similar to what mine were.
i had really really painful poops, not C cause i didnt have to strain to go, but it just hurt and took a long time for my intestines to pass the stool. then after going, the cramps and pain would subside.
i associated this pain with the severe inflammation in my colon, and as the sick tissue tries to do its job, the pain is the result. like trying to lift a heavy load with a strained arm muscle, you know? it hurts and your muscles ability to do the job of lifting is severely impaired.
thats the way i looked at it.
i also could get high fevers like that, not always meaning an abcess. do you find that your fever correlates with your bms? sometimes i could track it, i would have a difficult bm and then maybe an hour or two after, the chills would begin and my temp would spike.

like dan said, this is not normal and you need to get looked at. there might be something that can be done to help you with these more intense symptoms.

good luck


----------



## ladyB (Apr 24, 2009)

We hope you are feeling better fatefulone!!


----------



## fateful_one (May 6, 2009)

*Update!*

Okay, so I went to see the doctor and he was very concerned about my high fever.  He also said that my sinuses looked very inflamed...yet they were causing my no discomfort!  Anyway, he did a blood cultural and sent me away with antiboitics.  After about a week of overall achiness, my sinuses went crazy and I couldn't breath through my nose at all.  I am over it all now, but I must have had some kind of nasty flu/sinus infection.  In the end, the doctor could not explain my green poop, but did say that my blood cultures came back negative for infection.  For now, it appears my Crohn's is still under control!  Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## kello82 (May 6, 2009)

a few people on here (myself included) also experience crohnic sinus problems and were thinking that its the crohns affecting the nasal tissues as well, even though thats never really mentioned.
its like you said though, it gets so bad that you cant even breathe through your nose. theres a thread about all of it here somewhere. search "sinus" and it will probably come up.


----------



## umpharmd (May 7, 2009)

I didnt realize so many people had chronic sinus issues.  I had sinus surgery 3 years ago....2.5 years before my Crohn's diagnosis


----------



## garpceceVak (Jan 26, 2010)

*introduction*

hello im new to the forum, this is a great place to be hope im welcome


----------



## Peaches (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Garp - you are more than welcome - but we do not allow advertisement links on this forum.  Could you please remove it from your signature?


----------



## imisspopcorn (Jan 26, 2010)

I think he is my Vac. attachment salesman...see the Vak at the end of his name.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm - why'd you send him here??


----------

